# What does Sharm lack



## Sharmlover

Hi,

I am thinking of opening my own business with my Egyptian husband when I move to Sharm and have a few ideas.

What I would like is for some input from people living there as to what you think Sharm needs that it has not got yet.

I would like to establish a business which would be of benifet to Sharmers. Something which they could get at home but can't here.

Look forward to your ideas.

Thanks


----------



## queenie40something

Hi depends what area you are looking to set up business. We miss a good deli and sandwich bar. Strongbow Cider, marmite, heinz beans, branston pickle, twiglets, quavers the list is endless!
So many business open in Sharm and few survive I,m afraid. A new restaurant up the road from our apartment was shut within a couple of months and a decent restaurant was needed but it was always empty and the food wasnt good anyway.


----------



## Sharmlover

Hi Queenie,

Thanks, I know there are some UK food that is missed, being told this by expats I know. I was thinking in the Naama bay area or Nabq. Definately not a restaurant, but thinking more in the line of juice/sandwich bar, or even shop selling outsize clothing as I hear that you can't get them in Sharm. I'll have to do some research next time i'm over but nice to get feedback from the people who live there and know what they miss. 

Cheers.


----------



## masr8

Good fashion - but taxes are high for imported stuff so maybe getting a local tailor to copy designs with good fabric and sell them? Especially bigger sizes for women


----------



## Sharmlover

masr8 said:


> Good fashion - but taxes are high for imported stuff so maybe getting a local tailor to copy designs with good fabric and sell them? Especially bigger sizes for women



Thank you very much for that Masr. I shall maybe look into that.


----------



## queenie40something

Hi our apartment is in Nabq and I know alot of English neighbours. We do miss a good sandwich bar / bakery - there is a very good one at the Marriott Mountain hotel - but too far for us to travel daily. You could incorporate this with a coffee / juice bar with free internet?? They do baquettes filled to order, fresh bread, rolls, quiches, croissants, cakes, pastries etc. Women do have problems getting decent clothes. A cinema would go down well with ex pats. There is an open air one now in El Gouna. 

A good nail technician would go down a storm as they cannot do gel nails etc.


----------



## Sharmlover

queenie40something said:


> Hi our apartment is in Nabq and I know alot of English neighbours. We do miss a good sandwich bar / bakery - there is a very good one at the Marriott Mountain hotel - but too far for us to travel daily. You could incorporate this with a coffee / juice bar with free internet?? They do baquettes filled to order, fresh bread, rolls, quiches, croissants, cakes, pastries etc. Women do have problems getting decent clothes. A cinema would go down well with ex pats. There is an open air one now in El Gouna.
> 
> A good nail technician would go down a storm as they cannot do gel nails etc.



Thanks so much for all that. Worth looking into once I move there. If yu are looking for a gel nail technician then I was only talking to an ex pat last week in Sharm who is looking to open one up. She has just opened her own business to with off plan and was telling me about the nail business. Although I spent the whole afternoon with her, I can't remember her name (an age thing..lol). She was accompanying a guy who was showing me property in Nabq. I will e mail him and ask for her e mail addy and if it is ok if I give it to you.


----------



## queenie40something

Thats great thanks. What developments is Nabq did you look at?


----------



## Sharmlover

queenie40something said:


> Thats great thanks. What developments is Nabq did you look at?


The very last one near the villas, Maraqia. I just hope I get my house sold over here before they are all gone. Saw a completed apt and it was gorgeous. Lovely sea and mountain views. But if I dont get that then I think Mashareq looks lovely too. I was a bit wary of Nabq to begin with as it is so far out and everyone I know lives in Sharm, but I will have a car so it won't be that bad. If only i could get this house sold. It is so slow here in UK.


----------



## queenie40something

Hi that development is behind me I think. We 1st wanted to buy in Naama but so glad we bought in Nabq instead. Much quieter and hardly any traffic compared to Naama. El Masrien have opened a new restaurant next to where our apartment is and it is fab. It is an up and coming area and we have the beach right across the road. The mangroves are just up the road and they are fantastic.


----------



## Sharmlover

queenie40something said:


> Hi that development is behind me I think. We 1st wanted to buy in Naama but so glad we bought in Nabq instead. Much quieter and hardly any traffic compared to Naama. El Masrien have opened a new restaurant next to where our apartment is and it is fab. It is an up and coming area and we have the beach right across the road. The mangroves are just up the road and they are fantastic.


What I would like is an apt right in front of the sea. I just love sea views. Must be with being brought up in a seaside town. I've vowed the next time I come to sharm I am going to spend more time in Nabq as we seem to spend all our time in main town. Nabq would be like a new venture as when i was there last week i was amazed by all the new shops and mall. I could walk round them for ages....minus husband of course!!! Like typical UK male, he hates shopping. 

Is El Masrien a resort or hotel? I will have to visit there and the new Three Crowns restaurant, I heard it was good. If you want to e mail me if that is easier i'm at [email protected]. 

I have e mailed my friend and asked him to get in touch with the woman so as soon as I hear from him I will let you know.


----------



## queenie40something

Hi El Masrien is an Egyptian restaurant. The owner has one in Old Market too. Three Crowns havent started doing food yet but think it will be Beefeater type food and probably expensive. We love the Peking Restaurant up the road by Al Khan Mall. Its also really handy having Metro just up the road and they deliver to. We are next door to the Jasmine Centre - opposite Magic Club Life hotel. Some of the top floor apartments have fab sea views. But our agent now has the top floor 2/3 bed apartments for sale for £100,000! The owner next door to me is selling his 1 bed ground floor for £30,000. We have a pool right in front of us and when all finished will have use of 10 pools - so far about 6 pools are ready and they are building a hotel at the front where we will get discounted rates for the bars, cafes, restaurants etc. We have a private beach over the road. They are also building a large supermarket to the side of the hotel and a shopping mall so these will be really handy having them on our doorstep. We also have a telephone system where we will be able to call for room service if we are feeling lazy or dont have any supplies in to make a drink etc. We took handover over a year ago now and havent had too many problems. There is internet available at 150le per month which is alot cheaper than keep going to the internet cafes and also we can just pay and use it when we want and not have to sign an annual contract.


----------



## Sharmlover

queenie40something said:


> Hi El Masrien is an Egyptian restaurant. The owner has one in Old Market too. Three Crowns havent started doing food yet but think it will be Beefeater type food and probably expensive. We love the Peking Restaurant up the road by Al Khan Mall. Its also really handy having Metro just up the road and they deliver to. We are next door to the Jasmine Centre - opposite Magic Club Life hotel. Some of the top floor apartments have fab sea views. But our agent now has the top floor 2/3 bed apartments for sale for £100,000! The owner next door to me is selling his 1 bed ground floor for £30,000. We have a pool right in front of us and when all finished will have use of 10 pools - so far about 6 pools are ready and they are building a hotel at the front where we will get discounted rates for the bars, cafes, restaurants etc. We have a private beach over the road. They are also building a large supermarket to the side of the hotel and a shopping mall so these will be really handy having them on our doorstep. We also have a telephone system where we will be able to call for room service if we are feeling lazy or dont have any supplies in to make a drink etc. We took handover over a year ago now and havent had too many problems. There is internet available at 150le per month which is alot cheaper than keep going to the internet cafes and also we can just pay and use it when we want and not have to sign an annual contract.



That sounds lovely. I'm also looking for a one bedroomed apt for holiday rental but dont' know if Nabq or Naama area would be best. I've just recieved an e mail from uncover egypt with info for a Mona Sharm in Nabq. So i'll have to have a look at that further. I just feel they dont send you enough information on off plan. I would like to see more off pan floor plans and room sizes. But i'll maybe ask my friend from there to go and take some pics of the interiors for me.


----------



## queenie40something

Hi off plan is cheaper but there are lots of disadvantages and I know loads that are soooo late. The developers always blame the conferences on Sharm as all the workers get escorted out of Sharm. I have had loads of enquiries for rentals on mine. I have had quite a few bookings and had to turn down quite a few. I have had loads asking for long term rent as well. Currently on our resort 1 bedroom apartments are renting for 3500le per month. Our maintenance is also a one off at £1500 for a 1 bedroom. You get this back if you sell. The interest from the maintenance pot pays for maintaining the resort and once interest is used up they will then have to dip into the pot of money. Hopefully it will last at least 5 years before we have to ' top ' it up again. Some resorts maintenanve fees are in excess of £300 per month! Also watch things like your electric and water. Both of ours are metered and cannot be tampered with. The electric is via pre payment card - we top it up on site and we get billed for the water. Normally when we are there they knock on the door and we pay for the units used. In height of summer with air con on it works out about 50le a week. The developers will set their own tariffs and not alot you can do about it so always ask what these charges are when looking to buy. Also find out if the meters are included in the price as often they dont mention when they arent and then you have to find the extra money to pay for them. My lawyers fees were £500 and I have all my paperwork stamped in the Cairo courts.


----------



## Sharmlover

queenie40something said:


> Hi off plan is cheaper but there are lots of disadvantages and I know loads that are soooo late. The developers always blame the conferences on Sharm as all the workers get escorted out of Sharm. I have had loads of enquiries for rentals on mine. I have had quite a few bookings and had to turn down quite a few. I have had loads asking for long term rent as well. Currently on our resort 1 bedroom apartments are renting for 3500le per month. Our maintenance is also a one off at £1500 for a 1 bedroom. You get this back if you sell. The interest from the maintenance pot pays for maintaining the resort and once interest is used up they will then have to dip into the pot of money. Hopefully it will last at least 5 years before we have to ' top ' it up again. Some resorts maintenanve fees are in excess of £300 per month! Also watch things like your electric and water. Both of ours are metered and cannot be tampered with. The electric is via pre payment card - we top it up on site and we get billed for the water. Normally when we are there they knock on the door and we pay for the units used. In height of summer with air con on it works out about 50le a week. The developers will set their own tariffs and not alot you can do about it so always ask what these charges are when looking to buy. Also find out if the meters are included in the price as often they dont mention when they arent and then you have to find the extra money to pay for them. My lawyers fees were £500 and I have all my paperwork stamped in the Cairo courts.



There is so much to remember. I'm getting a lot of advice from a friend who lives in Aida. She is dead against resorts because of the maintence but i like the community feel of it and the fact that they have pools. I know i wont swim as much when i live there if i get a job but the fact that i can maybe have an early morning dip before i go or whenever i want does appeal. Thanks fo the info on the meters etc. i wouldn't have thought to ask for that. Do they tell you the price per wattage and what is the normal price to pay for elec and water when i ask?
I am going to go to a bloke who my friend recommended for furniture called Mohammed in Rowyastatt and i've seen you talk about the nabq furniture shop which i shall try as well. I find the furniture packages are very dear especially at pioneer and egyptian reality group. It's all so much to take in!!...lol.


----------



## queenie40something

Yep lots to take in! I agree ref the pools. We are so glad we bought on a resort with pools. Our pool is right in front of us - can literally jump out of my garden and into the pool. Also you have 24 hour security as well. Places like Aida, Hay El Nour etc will be alot cheaper but they dont have the above. As you say its the community spirit as well. We had a birthday party round mine and had a ball - I will email you the link to the pics

Yes ask how much the water and elec is per unit. We have bottled gas and we are still on our 1st bottle. You can get a replacement from Rowaysat for around 10le. Mostafa from Idea4furniture has been fab.


----------



## taffy103

*Maraqia?*



Sharmlover said:


> The very last one near the villas, Maraqia. I just hope I get my house sold over here before they are all gone. Saw a completed apt and it was gorgeous. Lovely sea and mountain views. But if I dont get that then I think Mashareq looks lovely too. I was a bit wary of Nabq to begin with as it is so far out and everyone I know lives in Sharm, but I will have a car so it won't be that bad. If only i could get this house sold. It is so slow here in UK.


Hi Sharmlover,

Paul & Caroline here (fellow celts, but Welsh) saw your comment about Maraqia can you answer a few questions for us please? as we're buying there.

Firstly, did you decide to buy there or not? if so hello neighbours...lol

Which apartment did you view? ours was supposed to be due last January (2009) and we're still waiting. 

Lastly when did you view them? this is to give us an idea of the advances made since we were there last.

We're out there in The Rehena Beach resort flying out on bonfire night, are you there then? if so could share a drink one evenig.

Many thanks Paul


----------



## Sharmlover

taffy103 said:


> Hi Sharmlover,
> 
> Paul & Caroline here (fellow celts, but Welsh) saw your comment about Maraqia can you answer a few questions for us please? as we're buying there.
> 
> Firstly, did you decide to buy there or not? if so hello neighbours...lol
> 
> Which apartment did you view? ours was supposed to be due last January (2009) and we're still waiting.
> 
> Lastly when did you view them? this is to give us an idea of the advances made since we were there last.
> 
> We're out there in The Rehena Beach resort flying out on bonfire night, are you there then? if so could share a drink one evenig.
> 
> Many thanks Paul



Hi Taffy

I'm Shauna. 

Although I want to, I didn't buy in Maraquai as I have still to sell my house here in Scotland. It's taking ages as its a big house and the recession doesn't help. I'm going out to Sharm for good. Are you buying for holiday rental or are you going to stay there?

I loved Maraquai and want to buy there. I'm going back to have another look when i go out next. And yes, i will be there same time as you. I arrive on the 21st Oct and going home on the 4th November. I'm married to an Egyptian so going over there to settle. Would love to meet up with you. 

I was there last in July and Maraquai was starting their last part of the project which was the building with the elevator. The project is supposed to be finished in December but I think it's late. I saw round a duplex at the far end with roof terrace. The lounge is big and the bedrooms a fair size. The bathroom too was large, but why do the Egyptians build such small showers? Whatever I get i'm taking it out and building a double one. The three pools had been dug out and lined and most of the apts had been tiled. the ones i saw were. I would dearly love one with an elevator as I want the top floor. If you know anyone who wants to move to north east scotland for peace and quiet then tell them i have a three bedded bungalow for sale...lol. 

Mashareq too is another resort i like but never seen round it, but am hoping to do so next month. I also have to see where Mona Sharm is being built as my friends have just bought there and they have never been to Egypt....lol. They are wanting a holiday home and also an investment.

I'll give you my e mail address as it's easier to communicate. [email protected]
I'll give you my Egyptian phone number when I hear from you and you can text me when you arrive in Sharm. I'll be at the Delta Sharm resort between old town and naama bay. 

Look forward to hearing from you.

Shauna


----------



## britsinegypt

Hi all

I am a beautician and nail technician, but I wont be moving to Sharm for another two years yet. When I do, I will let you all know and advertise of course. I will be living in Sunny Lakes but not sure where I will be operating from yet. Maybe from home or mobile?
I do gel nails, waxing etc........see you all then....Donna x


----------

